# Gemmy Holiday Lightshow



## Joiseygal

Ok I got the Gemmy Holiday Lightshow half price last year. I was tested it last night and found that some songs I tried worked great and some didn't work at all. So far the songs that seem to work well was Thriller, Casper, Monster Mash and Ballroom Blitz. I had other songs on my MP3, but it just didn't look right. Anyway if anyone has this and have tested it could you please let me know if any other songs work well with it? I checked the internet, but unfortunately they really don't have any information on it. Oh and what is the songs they have programed on the Halloween Holiday Lightshow? I will give them a try also.


----------



## Troy

I was in a Halloween Spirit yesterday and they actually had one with halloween Songs loaded into it (also mp3 player compatible) it had 6 channels and looked very good. I think it was $79.99 and yes it was the same design as the christmas one.


----------



## Joiseygal

Troy do you know which 6 songs they had programmed on the Halloween Gemmy? Oh and I found that since I added the Christmas Lightshow box http://www.lighterside.com/product/sale/christmas+tree+fx.do# with the Gemmy unit it actual works for most of the songs. I'm pretty happy with the results now. Anyone else using this unit that notices this problem try using the box I suggested it really helps. 



Troy said:


> I was in a Halloween Spirit yesterday and they actually had one with halloween Songs loaded into it (also mp3 player compatible) it had 6 channels and looked very good. I think it was $79.99 and yes it was the same design as the christmas one.


----------



## Spookie

Just ordered the outdoor Gemmy 6-plug Light and Sound Box with mp3 player for $29.99 from FRONTGATE today. Happened upon it while looking through their Outlet area, under Holiday Decor. Shipping was good too--$8 to me via UPS 3-7 days. I've bought a few things from Frontgate and their stuff is pretty good quality and this isn't the cheaper Gemmy version since it has the mp3 player connection. I think Frontgate may offer a one year warranty also. I'm not sure if you can upgrade this Gemmy version with an extra 6-box added on or not but if so it might be expandable. I know Gemmy also made an outdoor stand-alone speaker. Here's a link to the Frontgate item: http://www.frontgate.com/jump.jsp?item=32815&maincatcode=null&subcatcode=null&itemID=18521&itemType=PRODUCT&outlet=1&path=1%2C2%2C160%2C3452&iProductID=18521

I had heard some people were experiencing problems with the lights not responding well when hooked up through certain mp3s. I think it may have something to do with the quality of the audio out on some players. Saw a post by DaveintheGrave on another forum that an amplifier could be added (thinking maybe they meant this Radio Shack product, apx $25 http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?y=6&x=14&retainProdsInSession=1&productId=2732095&tab=custRatings) between the mp3 and the light box to solve the problem.

Anyway I thought it was worth giving the Gemmy box a try so can't wait for it to arrive and I get to play with it some. Curious to see how my mp3s work with it. I have a few brands and plan on using my cheapies for my halloween props and set ups (bought at BigLots last year).

I really appreciate the feedback on the songs Josiegal. I'm thinking the FX box with dial volume control works as an amplifier. These boxes are getting harder to come buy BTW. They use to be sold everywhere but I think they are clearing them out of channels. I bought 2 last year but want to use them for other halloween effects (lightning and flickering lights in another area). That was an interesting observation though on your part.


----------



## Spookie

BTW thought I would mention that these boxes don't work with LED lighting, so hold on to your other light strands. I think it's because the LEDs barely draw any power. I know I tried a Cooper Flicker Adapter on regular light strands and an LED strand and it worked great with regular lights and pretty much non-functioning with the LEDs. Didn't want someone to think they were buying the lightshow and it didn't work for them. It could be your type of lighting.

Another tip I've pick up from numerous forums is that there's also an order to the plugs. The most action comes from one plug and progresses downward through the chain. I've heard that Gemmy doesn't include any real instructions on this so you need to rely on the help of people on these forums.

Also heard that the Gemmy box may not work as well with stereo music, probably depends on the music used. Someone said they converted their stereo music (2 channel) down to mono (1 channel) and the Light Show worked great with it, was more responsive. Just a point of reference to keep in mind if you have problems or want to improve the lights.


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Spookie for the info.  I just wanted to list the songs that I think worked pretty good on it with the Christmas light box also.
1. I want Candy
2. IT's a Monster Holiday
3. This is Halloween
4. Thriller
5. Ballroom Blitz
6. Adams Family
7. Monster Mash
8. Someone's Watching Me
9. Tubular Bells
10. Werewolf of London
11. Ghostbusters
12. Candyman Theme
13. Psycho Killer
14. In the Hall of the Mountain
Without the Christmas box only four of these songs work well with the Gemmy, but I am definitely going to check out some of the areas that Spookie pointed out! Oh and Spookie please give me an update of how your songs worked out for you? Thanks!


----------



## groovie ghoulie

My 2 cents on this, I switched from a Mp3 player to a portable CD player and got better response from my lightshow box. I think its the output power. I also have purchased one of the little headphone amps(Boosteroo) but haven't tried it yet, but I'm willing to bet the response will be even better!


----------



## halloween71

Joiseygal said:


> Thanks Spookie for the info.  I just wanted to list the songs that I think worked pretty good on it with the Christmas light box also.
> 1. I want Candy
> 2. IT's a Monster Holiday
> 3. This is Halloween
> 4. Thriller
> 5. Ballroom Blitz
> 6. Adams Family
> 7. Monster Mash
> 8. Someone's Watching Me
> 9. Tubular Bells
> 10. Werewolf of London
> 11. Ghostbusters
> 12. Candyman Theme
> 13. Psycho Killer
> 14. In the Hall of the Mountain
> Without the Christmas box only four of these songs work well with the Gemmy, but I am definitely going to check out some of the areas that Spookie pointed out! Oh and Spookie please give me an update of how your songs worked out for you? Thanks!


How did you use the gemmy light show with the fx box?Plug the gemmy into the fx box?I found with mine before I sent it back that the light timing wasn't at all as good as the mr christmas is that what the fx box helped with?


----------



## halloween71

groovie ghoulie said:


> My 2 cents on this, I switched from a Mp3 player to a portable CD player and got better response from my lightshow box. I think its the output power. I also have purchased one of the little headphone amps(Boosteroo) but haven't tried it yet, but I'm willing to bet the response will be even better!


I used both mp3 and cd player.And while the cd player played great for awhile it eventually did the same thing.I tried 2 diff mp3 and 1 cd player.They all sounded like they were skipping.


----------



## Joiseygal

The fx box picked up the sound through the gemmy speaker no hook ups just reads it by the sound of it. I think the fx box works well for the main lighting and the gemmy box picks up the backround music. I like the results enough to use it for my display. When I hook my pumpkins up I will take a video to show the results. I don't think I will have a chance to put the pumpkins up until Sunday though.


----------

